# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Καρτα γραφικων δημιουργει παρασιτα στα active monitors (λογικα ground loop)

## Ony10

Καλησπερα,μετα απο 3 μερες trial and error ειπα να ποσταρω και εδω μπας και κανεις ξερει :ρ.Στην αρχη απλα ακουγονταν ηχοι απο τα ηχεια μου ενω κουνουσα τα παραθυρα ή εκανα σκρολλ στο pc.Αυτο το "εφτιαξα" με το να βαλω τα ηχεια σε διαφορετικη μπριζα απο το pc(αρκετα μακρια) .Ωστοσο σημερα που πηγα να παιξω Pubg και overwatch, μολις η καρτα γραφικων ανεβασε τα ρολογια απλα αρχισε ενας συνεχης θορυβος και αλλαζε με το να ανοιγω το menu ή και να αλλαζω το power consuption της καρτας γραφικων.Εβαλα μια αλλη καρτα γραφικων και δεν ακουγοταν τιποτα οποτε ξερω οτι φταιει η δικια μου καρτα. Μια αλλη λυση ηταν να βαλω μονωτικη ταινια στην γειωση στο πολυμπριζα αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι επικυνδυνο αυτο...Εχετε να προτεινετε καποια ιδεα ?Ευχαριστω

----------


## picdev

Φίλε μου θέλω να σου πω ότι καμία κάρτα γραφικών δεν περνάει τα τεστ emc ! 
Και αυτό το έμαθα από εργαστήριο δοκιμών , αν προσέξεις καμία σχεδόν μεγάλη εταιρεία δεν βγάζει έτοιμο PC με κάρτα γραφικών !

Το σασί έχει γείωση ? Είναι η καλή η γείωση του σπίτιου σου ?
Επίσης η μητρική γειωνεται με το πάνελ πάνω στο σασί ?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ony10

Εγω παντως που δοκιμασα μια αλλη καρτα αρκετα παραπλησια με την δικια μου και λιγοτερο high end δεν παρουσιασε το ιδιο προβλημα.Για την γειωση στο σπιτι μου δεν εχω ιδεα ποσο καλη μπορει να ειναι. Ολο το pc γειωνεται με το καλωδιο του τροφοδοτικου και ολα(κουτι και πανελ) ειναι μεταλλικα και ειναι σε επαφη.Απο κει και περα , το οτι το προβλημα σταματαει με το να βγαζω την γειωση απο τα ηχεια δεν σημαινει οτι το pc οντως εχει γειωση και περναει παρασιτα απο κει? Πολλοι μου ειπαν να παρω ενα ground isolator ή ενα DI box για να μπει αναμεσα στην καρτα ηχου και στα ηχεια.

----------


## aris285

Το έχω αντιμετωπίσει και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα ή μόνη ριζική λύση στο πρόβλημα είναι να βάλεις ground loop isolator μεταξύ  pc και ηχεία.

----------


## Ony10

Βλεπω τωρα σε ενα αλλο forum οτι μπορεις να αφαιρεσεις το ground pin απο τα καλωδια που ενωνουν ηχεια με καρτα ηχου (τα XLR αν δεν κανω λαθος) και λενε οτι ειναι το ιδιο με το να βαλεις ground loop isolator εκει.Θα το ψαξω λιγο ακομα και αμα δεν βγαλω ακρη θα παρω ενα isolator.Μια ερωτηση ακομα, υπαρχουν μεγαλες διαφορες στις ποιοτητες στα isolators? δεν θελω να χασω ποιοτητα ηχου απο τα ηχεια μου :ρ.

----------


## picdev

δεν χάνεις κάτι , μπορεί να μην έχεις και καλή γείωση στο σπίτι σου , όπως το λες μεταφέρεται ο θόρυβος μέσω της γείωσης , ή δημιουργείται ground loop.
η ποιότητα έχει να κάνει με τα καλώδια βυσματα νομίζω, βασικά ενας μετασχηματιστής ειναι τιποτα παραπάνω

----------


## Ony10

Ευχαριστω παιδια, βρηκα video που να εξηγει ποιο πιν ειναι το ground σε XLR οποτε θα το δοκιμασω με ενα καλωδιο εξτρα που εχω  :Wink:

----------


## Ony10

Ενημερωτικα , το εκοψα το καλωδιο της γειωσης και ο θορυβος μειωθηκε αρκετα..τωρα χρησιμοποιησα και μια μακρινη μπριζα ξεχωριστη για τα ηχεια μου και εχω απολυτη ησυχια  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

Αυτά που έκανες όμως είναι ιμιμετρα.

----------


## Ony10

Γιατι? τα ηχεια ειναι γειωμενα απο τα καλωδια του ρευματος (εχει τα 3 pins) ...εγω πειραξα την γειωση στα καλωδια που μεταφερουν το σημα και οχι το ρευμα τροφοδοσιας(το ιδιο πραγμα που θα εκανε ενα ground isolator).

----------


## aris285

Τώρα όμως το σήμα του ήχου περνάει από την γείωση του σπιτιού για να πάει στον ενισχυτη των ηχειων και εκεί μπορεί να ακούσεις τον θόρηβο από τηλεοράσεις ψυγεία κτλ.

----------


## Ony10

Θα το κοιταξω αυτο που λες αν και δεν πολυ καταλαβαινω γιατι να γινει ετσι..το στησιμο ειναι το εξης : pc - καρτα ηχου - (εδω εβγαλα την γειωση) - ηχεια.Και ολα εχουν ξεχωριστα καλωδια τροφοδοσιας.Αμα εχω προβλημα θα πρεπει να το αλλαξω  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

Σχεδον ολες οι συσκευες που λειτουργουν παλμοτροφοδοτικα εχουν μεσα τους EMI φιλτρο που αποριπτει αρμονικες στην γειωση. 
το καλωδιο που εκοψες εσυ δεν ειναι γειωση απο εκει περναει σημα ηχου και οπως παντα το ρευμα ακολουθει την πιο κοντινη διαδρομη αρα μεσα απο το καλωδιο που εκοψες 
τωρα λιπον θα παει απο την γειωση της μπριζας και θα παρει μαζι του και τις αρμονικες.

----------


## picdev

αφού και τα ηχεία έχουν γείωση τότε το καλώδιο του ήχου (λογικά) πλεον ειναι γειωμένο απο τη μια πλευρά μονο.
Αυτό το εφαρμόζουμε για να μην έχουμε ground loop σε περίπτωση που τα ohm της γειωσης δεν ειναι ίδια και στις 2 μεριές,
σε αυτή τη περίπτωση έχουμε ροή ρεύματος στη γείωση, για αυτό γειώνουμε μονο απο τη μια πλευρά

----------


## aris285

> αφού και τα ηχεία έχουν γείωση τότε το καλώδιο του ήχουν , λογικα ειναι γειομένο απο τη μια πλευρά μονο.
> Αυτό το εφαρμόζουμε για να μην έχουμε ground loop σε περίπτωση που τα ohm της γειωσης δεν ειναι ίδια παντού.
> Τότε έχουμε ροή ρεύματος στη γείωση, για αυτό γειώνουμε μονο απο τη μια πλευρά



sorry δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.

αν δεν κανω λαθος απο το pc στα ηχεια παει stereo ομοαξονικο καλωδιο και ο φιλος μας εχει κοψει το μπλενταζ, ετσι δεν ειναι?
το μπλενταζ μεταφερει σημα ηχου ομως και συνηθως γειωνεται κιολας. τωρα που κοπηκε απο που περναει το σημα του ηχου οεο?

----------


## Ony10

> Σχεδον ολες οι συσκευες που λειτουργουν παλμοτροφοδοτικα εχουν μεσα τους EMI φιλτρο που αποριπτει αρμονικες στην γειωση. 
> το καλωδιο που εκοψες εσυ δεν ειναι γειωση απο εκει περναει σημα ηχου και οπως παντα το ρευμα ακολουθει την πιο κοντινη διαδρομη αρα μεσα απο το καλωδιο που εκοψες 
> τωρα λιπον θα παει απο την γειωση της μπριζας και θα παρει μαζι του και τις αρμονικες.



Μα δεν εκοψα ολο το καλωδιο :ρ..μεσα το XLR ή canon ή πως λεγεται..εχει τρια καλωδια.τα δυο καλωδια ειναι ιδια και ειναι για το σημα pin2 και pin3 λεγονται.Το  pin1 εχει πιο χοντρο καλωδιο το οποιο ειναι η γειωση...ετσι εγραφε στα site που ειδα και ετσι μου ειπαν και κατι φιλοι που ασχολουνται με ηχοληψια.Περα απο αυτο, το ενα ηχειο που το χω ετσι τωρα παιζει μια χαρα ολη μερα και δεν ακουγεται τιποτα ενω το αλλο που το αφησα μαζι με το τριτο καλωδιο συνεχιζει να εχει θορυβους απο την καρτα γραφικων και ακομα και απο διακοπτες απο τα φωτα στο δωματιο.

Edit- σε εικονες για καλωδιωση του XLR αρσενικου το πιν1 αναγραφεται ως shield.

----------


## aris285

καλα τι ηχεια εχεις και τα συνδεεις με XLR?

----------


## Ony10

active studio monitors krk rokit6  :Smile:

----------


## aris285

εμ πες μου ετσι Εντάξει οκ τότε.

----------


## Ony10

Ναι βλακεια μου δεν ανεφερα ολο το setup μου αρχικα :ρ Ευχαριστω παντως

----------

